
Twitter hates me. The Des Moines Register fired me. Here’s what happened - ca98am79
https://www.cjr.org/first_person/aaron-calvin-viral-story-tweets.php
======
Chazprime
_I believe I lost my job unfairly. At the same time, I firmly believe that
people, especially those in power, should be held accountable for what they
say and do._

And apparently he’s learned nothing from this experience.

------
jstewartmobile
Gannett is a sleazy company--burning the last bit of credibility off of
newspapers that had been storing it up for generations.

This kid needs to man up. Providence has severed him from this corruption.
Rather than hamster about the aftermath to CJR, he should just thank God and
move on.

------
downerending
We can't run a society on cancel culture.

We have laws to punish those who have transgressed in a major way. But after
legal sanctions (if any) have been applied, we should let people go back to
trying to live useful lives.

